# Budgie twisted/broken toe



## iAmFish (May 5, 2016)

Hello everyone. I have a 7 year old budgie (will be 8 in a month) and since I got him back from my sister who looked after him he started preferring to walk on his right leg. His left leg is almost always pulled up.

Is there anything I could do or is it too late a this stage?

Here's an album with all the pics:


http://imgur.com/8gsKL


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

You should take your poor little guy to the vets as he could be in pain. They will be able to offer you the best advice. There is likely nothing can do except take him to an avian vet. The heavy way he is leaning makes me think he must be in a lot of pain.


----------



## iAmFish (May 5, 2016)

Therm said:


> You should take your poor little guy to the vets as he could be in pain. They will be able to offer you the best advice. There is likely nothing can do except take him to an avian vet. The heavy way he is leaning makes me think he must be in a lot of pain.


If he's in pain he's good at hiding it( like all budgies), since I haven't noticed any change in his behavior I'll probably take him to an avian vet and see how it goes. I'm not even sure it can be fixed at this stage


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Did your sister not notice anything happen to him? 
How long since you got him back from her?
Did she give any indication of how long he had been this way?
If she has no idea about any of these things, I woudn't leave her to pet sit again. 
And yes, budgies are very good at hiding their pain. Either way, he needs to be seen to see if he can be made more comfortable. he's adapted to his situation the best he can, but it will likely cause him long term issues to have to adapt in such a way. 

Please keep us updated on his progress. I'm sending lots of luck your way.


----------



## iAmFish (May 5, 2016)

Therm said:


> Did your sister not notice anything happen to him?
> How long since you got him back from her?
> Did she give any indication of how long he had been this way?
> If she has no idea about any of these things, I woudn't leave her to pet sit again.
> ...


What she told me is that a cat once poked through his wing, but they took him to an avian and it was healed pretty quickly. Nothing about his toe/leg though. It seems like he's been like this for more than 6 months.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Well I'm glad he was okay from the cat attack. As your sister has a cat that has attacked this budgie, I would really try and find a new person to care for the bird if needed. 
Hopefully you'll be able to take care of the bird yourself now as he's been through quite an ordeal.


----------



## iAmFish (May 5, 2016)

Therm said:


> Well I'm glad he was okay from the cat attack. As your sister has a cat that has attacked this budgie, I would really try and find a new person to care for the bird if needed.
> Hopefully you'll be able to take care of the bird yourself now as he's been through quite an ordeal.


Yeah we're not leaving him to our sister ever again. Will take him to an avian and see what can possibly be done


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I truly hopethey the vet can do something for his toe.he probably is in pain some.keep us posted and sending healing prayers for him.he is so beautiful.its going to be ok little buddy.Blessings :green pied:


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I hoping for a fast recovery!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Therm has given the very best advice and I do hope you're able to get your poor guy into an avian vet right away  His foot certainly does not look well. 

Also, I'm glad to hear you're not letting your sister care for your budgie anymore--I'm very surprised (and relieved!) he got through the cat attack without medical attention, as cats carry harmful bacteria that can make budgies very sick, or even be fatal, even without biting them or causing for them to bleed!  

I hope your little boy can find a cure to his foot, please keep us posted! :fingerx: 

You might try giving him some room temperature, unsweetened chamomile tea as it is a relaxant and may help him with the pain. If he'll stand in a shallow pan of it, that may help to, but don't force him. If he drinks it, that's great. 

In the meantime, be sure to read through the budgie articles and "stickies" (posts stuck to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on the best budgie care and practices :thumbsup: 

Best of luck! :wave:


----------

